# Budgie's beak looks like it's splitting.



## Blossom (Dec 12, 2015)

Hi everyone. This is Bob.









I noticed today that Bob's beak looks like it's splitting. It's hard to describe (and I got the best pic I could, I swear!) but it's like the top of his beak tip is growing above a second tip. Or like the top of his beak tip is about to come off. He has cuttlebone and calcium perches. Is this normal? Bob is not a big chew-er, in comparison to his female counterpart.

Thanks in advance


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

From what it looks like in the pic, it just looks like normal wear and growth. it doesn't look like an injury. When parrot beaks grow, they often times have little chips and flakes and layers like that. I've never noticed it on a budgie, but probably because they're so small. I'd take a pic of Raven, but he's in bed right now, but he has a great example of that right now. I've had birds on a good diet for 20+ years, and they all do it, though some more than others, and some species more so than others.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Bob's beak looks perfectly normal and he appears to be a very a healthy and happy little fellow! :thumbsup:*


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

I agree, what a cute little boy! He looks like the picture of health


----------



## Blossom (Dec 12, 2015)

Thanks everyone! He is a lovely boy. Very quiet - he doesn't climb and play very much, as opposed to his friend who is always working on a project  He is a pretty boy though, and I think he's very sweet.

Thanks for the words about his beak. If part of it were to come away, is it anything to be concerned about? As long as it doesn't bleed I presume it would just 'grow out?' I wish he would use his cuttlebone or gnaw on the wood in his cage but Bob is the sultry type - he just sits and observes, rather than participates!

I guess they are just as different as we are as people 

Thanks for setting my mind at ease.

Blossom


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Bob's beak does not look as if any part is going to split off. Beaks are made of keratin - the same as your finger nails. The part you are concerned about is simply dry. If you moisturize it, that will help.

My lovebird actually cracked his beak badly at one time. In that case, the vet simply filed the beak down a bit and then as it grew out I watched him to ensure the crack didn't split more where the beak would break. 
Pedro's beak grew out just fine with no problem.

What kind of diet is Bob eating at this time? *


----------



## Blossom (Dec 12, 2015)

Bob has a wide variety of food offered to him but he is quite picky! I've only had he and his cage-mate for a few weeks so they're still getting used to things around here.

They have a good quality seed mix which I buy from the pet shop. That's in there all day, every day. They get a fresh millet spray every 2-3 days. I give them fruit and vegies every day but they don't eat them yet. Normally they get cucumber, apple, peach, tomato, carrot or banana, and occasionally I'll give them a small sprig of parsley from the garden.

They have a seed block hanging from the cage roof. 

I've given them a cuttlebone and have ordered a mineral block and some vitamin supplement to add to their water. They have all manner of toys, natural tree branch perches and a calcium perch too. They also have a bath and a log to climb on, as well as a spray of eucalyptus hanging from the roof. these are spoiled birdies, lol, but if you think I've missed anything please do not hesitate to let me know


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*It sounds as though your babies are receiving the very best of care! 
You're a great Budgie-Mom. :hug:*


----------



## sunnydyazz (Jul 14, 2014)

Expert members have already provided their valuable suggestions for Bob, Blossom. I've nothing new to add except lay emphasis on the fact that his beak is perfectly healthy and normal. I've seen those 'lines' on my budgies' beaks a lot of times.
From your post it's evident that you're feeding your birds good quality food with variety in their diet. I don't think there's anything more to add to that list of yours.


----------

